# Other > DWD Book Club >  Audiobooks

## Suzi

These are links to a couple that Andrew_L has translated and then recorded the audiobook for too.. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chantecoq-M...n-zIHbo1FwWApo

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Story-My-Es...N0DF6jFP41kQ_w

I'm posting as I know we have some members who like audiobooks, rather than reading...

----------

Stella180 (08-03-21)

----------


## Andrew_L

Yay, thanks Suzi! I should add that I know times is hard for all of us, and I'm very happy to supply a free download code to members who are interested - unfortunately the codes are limited in number and each one can only be used once, so I guess if you're interested then leave a comment here and I'll reply with a code. If you do get a free download, it would be lovely (but in no way compulsory or even expected) if you could write a short review of the audiobook somewhere.

----------

